# Ships of the German Navy and Air Force 1936-1945 and Their Whereabouts



## fubar57 (May 10, 2022)

All in German. Pretty profiles of ships start on Pg.36

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 10, 2022)

Thanks Geo.


----------

